# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال در مورد شرایط تغییر رشته در پایه دهم (از ریاضی به تجربی)

## thanks god

به نام خدا


با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی کاربران عزیز انجمن

من یک سوال درمورد تغییر رشته تحصیلی از رشته ریاضی به رشته تجربی داشتم

من خودم از کودکی به علوم تجربی علاقه بسیار زیادی داشتم و فکر نکنید واسه اینکه همه میرن تجربی منم میخوام برم.

متاسفانه امسال تجربی برای من اولویت (ج) خورد ، یعنی نمیتونم برم تجربی

میخواستم بپرسم چگونه در پایه دهم من باید تغییر رشته بدهم


شرایط آن در قانون جدید رو بی زحمت بگید.


با تشکر

----------


## thanks god

کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟

----------


## saeed211

قرار بود ی امتحان اواخر شهریور برگزار شه برای ترمیم نمیره درس های علوم تجربی و ریاضی پایه نهم
ک بعضیا ک از هدایت تحصیلیشون راضی نبودن برن اونجا
شما باید اونجا شرکت میکردی
اگه نکردی دیه من راهی نمیدونم

----------


## TAT

والا زمان ما هم همین هدایت تحصیلیه بود

اما اینقدر جدی نبود 

برو به مدرستون بگو تجربی می خوایی 

نمیتونن که جلوتو بگیرن!

----------


## thanks god

> قرار بود ی امتحان اواخر شهریور برگزار شه برای ترمیم نمیره درس های علوم تجربی و ریاضی پایه نهم
> ک بعضیا ک از هدایت تحصیلیشون راضی نبودن برن اونجا
> شما باید اونجا شرکت میکردی
> اگه نکردی دیه من راهی نمیدونم


من از این موضوع اطلاعی نداشتم.

یعنی من نمیتونم تو پایه ی دهم تغییر رشته بدم؟؟؟

----------


## thanks god

> والا زمان ما هم همین هدایت تحصیلیه بود
> 
> اما اینقدر جدی نبود 
> 
> برو به مدرستون بگو تجربی می خوایی 
> 
> نمیتونن که جلوتو بگیرن!


خب اولویت -ج- خورده یعنی نمیتونم برم.

----------


## Mojgan*M

> خب اولویت -ج- خورده یعنی نمیتونم برم.


ب اولویت بندی ربطی نداره ک :Yahoo (21): 
برا منم ب بود ج هم ریاضی بود
رفتم اولویت ب سوم عوض کردم رفتم ج: ))
اصن ب اونا کلا مربوط نیست اگ واقعا میخوای عوض کنی هرچی بگن باد هواست میتونی بری زیادی گفتن برو اموزشش پرورش :Yahoo (21): 
همیشه ازین مدیرای پررو بدم میومد -_-

----------


## TAT

> خب اولویت -ج- خورده یعنی نمیتونم برم.


نمیدونم نظام جدید سخت گیریش تا چه حده تو این یه مورد 

اما اگه تو بخوایی میتونی بری تجربی 

با مدرسه مشکلتو حل کن 

اونا بگن بشه میشه 
بگن نمیشه هم خوب نمیشه

----------


## thanks god

یعنی الان من که توی ریاضی ثبت نام کردم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟

برای اولویت اول الف بعد بقیه هستن

فکر نکنم دیگه جایی واسه ما باقی مونده باشه

دوستان لطفا و خواهشا راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## saeed211

داداش ی راه بیشتر نمیمونه اونم اینکه یا با مدرسه و مدیر کنار بیای
یا بری اموزش پروش و شکایت اینا

----------


## thanks god

> داداش ی راه بیشتر نمیمونه اونم اینکه یا با مدرسه و مدیر کنار بیای
> یا بری اموزش پروش و شکایت اینا


سلام


باید سعی کنم با مدیر کنار بیام وگرنه فکر نکنم آموزش و پرورش حقی به من بده.

----------


## thanks god

سلام دوستان ، امروز رفتم به مدرسه و گفتن که همه جا پُر شده ، گفتن برای تغییر رشته باید 15 روز به امتحانات خرداد یا شهریور اقدام کنم.

به نظر شما دوستان ، خرداد بهتره یا شهریور و آیا شانس قبولی من در این امتحانات با توجه به معدل امسالم یعنی 18/21 چقدره؟؟؟

و آیا فقط باید کتاب زیست رو امتحان بدم یا همه رو؟؟؟ برای اینکه ریاضی و تجربی در سال دهم فقط زیست و هندسشون فرق میکنه.

لطفا دوستان راهنمایی کنید.

با تشکر.

----------


## SAINT

سلام

من به نظرم نرو تجربی 

به نظرم بهترین رشته الان هم از نظر خلوت بودن و اینا ریاضیه 

بعد با معدل 18 که شما داری ریاضی بیشتر موفق میشی من خودم معدلم 20 شد همه اولویت هام هم الف شد ولی به هوای رتبه تک رقمی رفتم انسانی تو نمونه دولتی هم درس میخوندم در حالی که بجز من 3 4 نفر فقط با معدل 19 و 18 رفتن انسانی

ریاضی هم باز خیلی خوبه حداقلش با هر سطح درسی مهندسی قبول میشی بنظر من خودتو تو این تجربی لعنتی نندازی بهتره چون الان 1300 منطقه 1 هم پزشکی نیوورده

----------


## thanks god

> سلام
> 
> من به نظرم نرو تجربی 
> 
> به نظرم بهترین رشته الان هم از نظر خلوت بودن و اینا ریاضیه 
> 
> بعد با معدل 18 که شما داری ریاضی بیشتر موفق میشی من خودم معدلم 20 شد همه اولویت هام هم الف شد ولی به هوای رتبه تک رقمی رفتم انسانی تو نمونه دولتی هم درس میخوندم در حالی که بجز من 3 4 نفر فقط با معدل 19 و 18 رفتن انسانی
> 
> ریاضی هم باز خیلی خوبه حداقلش با هر سطح درسی مهندسی قبول میشی بنظر من خودتو تو این تجربی لعنتی نندازی بهتره چون الان 1300 منطقه 1 هم پزشکی نیوورده


سلام دوست عزیز

ممنون از راهنمایی های بسیار ارزشمندتون ، من پزشکی نمیخوام برم ، دوست دارم برم پرستاری

ولی میشه بیشتر درمورد ریاضی توضیح بدید ، چونکه همه میگن تو ایران بازارکارش خوب نیست

لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------

